# Dermatologist in Taipei



## Zip88 (Mar 16, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good dermatologist in Taipei? Thanks.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Zip88 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good dermatologist in Taipei? Thanks.


The only thing that I manage to find is a list of English speaking doctors (P23 to P37) in Taiwan. The list comes from the British Office in Taiwan.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa.../file/520470/List_of_Services_Taiwan_2016.pdf


----------

